

Ask HN: Understanding Financial Markets - rawland

Dear HN-Crowd,<p>reading about news considering the financial market, I sometimes wonder how       
many people truly understand what is happening actually.<p>Hacker-mindedly I of course am looking for shortcuts -- if such exist at all.  
However, I would also accept a longer track, if this will stop making me feel  
so insanely dumb, when I try to incorporate that tiny bit of news into my model
of the financial world.<p>To some degree, I understand what is going on. But I can usually not say, what 
the implications are in the way I can do that for political news, the weather  
or the systems (physical and numerical models&#x2F;code) I am working with on daily 
basis. And from my point of view, I wouldn&#x27;t dare to say that these are less   
complex.<p>So if you know a good source, thank you in advance.
======
paulferrett
Is there a question in there?

~~~
rawland
Yes!

    
    
      Can anybody help me understanding the financial markets?

